# Fridge nor tv working off leisure battery



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Second weekend away in our new motorhome, having a wonderful time, if a little damp ! at Pencelli Castle site in South Wales, absolutely beautiful with very nice facilities. Now to my problem. Before hooking up I tried putting the telly on, nowt, tried putting fridge on battery, nowt, control panel definitely on leisure with power light on. Lights inside van working. Swith to hookup and everything working fine (I switched the fridge to battery when trying leisure) What am I doing wrong or do I have a fault ?
Forgive me I'm a newbie !


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 'fridge runs on 12volts only when the vehicle engine is running.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Our MH fridge will only work on leisure battery when we are driving - either needs electric hook up or works off gas - dont know if yours is the same and sorry but dont know about the TV.

We were told when we got the van to only use the leisure battery whilst driving and not to forget to change it over if we stopped anywhere for any length of time.

Hope you get sorted.

Milly


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps indicate the voltage of your TV, how it is powered if mains, connected where and we may be able to confirm a common problem you are having.

Dave


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hammer Time !!!

Yep you heard me.... if all fails reach for yer hammer.

My fridge also only works on 12v whilst engine is on. As for your tele, i'm unsure of your set up in your van. Best refer to the first line of this post.


Freddiebooks


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

that answers fridge question. tele is 240v and 12v so shouldn't it work off leisure ?


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Our 12v TV works off the leisure battery when it is plugged into the 12v (cigarette lighter type|) socket. When plugged into the 240v socket it only works on the mains. I might be stating the obvious here of course ...
Hope you get it working soon.
Mags


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good point.
The TV will probably not work off 12 volt if using the socket on the dash unless the engine is running.
We have a separate 12 volt socket in the TV compartment which runs off the leisure battery.
Are you using the correct socket.
As stated the fridge will not run off 12 volt if the engine is not running


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

suffolkmerc said:


> that answers fridge question. tele is 240v and 12v so shouldn't it work off leisure ?


Yes, but we are no further forward because you haven't answered all the questions 

Dave


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

it has two wires coming out the back, one that plugs into a 12v socket in the habitation area, and the other is 240 volt for mains hook up. it was working when we were shown how to use it on handover and it wasnt hooked up and the engine wasnt running.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

suffolkmerc said:


> it has two wires coming out the back, one that plugs into a 12v socket in the habitation area, and the other is 240 volt for mains hook up. it was working when we were shown how to use it on handover and it wasnt hooked up and the engine wasnt running.


Check the fuse in the 12v plug - there should be one - and check the plug is actually properly seated in the socket, as they are not all that well engineered.

Otherwise - if it is an LCD one they are very choosy about voltage. However, as it did work off 12v on handover that (hopefully) means the leisure battery is giving enough voltage - that said mine can be very finnicky if the battery isn't 100% AND you aren't using too much power elsewhere. If you have lots of lights etc. going all using 12v from the leisure battery the TV may just be the last straw. The lights will dim slightly but the TV won't do anything.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does your TV switch automatically between power sources or do YOU switch it?

What does your TV manual say on this point?

Dave


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

automatically switches, manual of no help !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a switch in the van that turns the 12 volt supply on or off in the hab area.

It was added by the dealer because the original AV system drew too much current when it was on standby and the leisure battery kept flattening.

Perhaps someone has added a similar switch somewhere in your van ? Ours in on the bed base and our 12v socket above the kitchen worktop so it is unlikely that the next buyer of our van will " connect" the two unless we tell them.

G


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

At this point I would be trying to find out whether it is the TV or 12v socket that is causing the problem. If at all possible I would see if I could power the TV off a different 12v socket and vice-versa with a different appliance into the socket that you are presently using for the TV. If neither is possible to check, then I would take the cover off the 12v socket and use a circuit tester / multimeter to see if there is a 12v current there.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

1994 Hymer, when fridge is on 12v should the red light stay illuminated? When on gas the separate switch flashes red during start up but then stays off. The green Switch for 240v stays illuminated when on hook up. Have been on the road for 6 weeks and can't be totally sure whether I have just had a problem, or if it has never stayed illuminated on 12v for the last 6 weeks!!! I know it has been working, done some very long trips, but now doing short trips so not 100% certain whether it is working or not!

Cheers, NS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is there an on/off switch on the set back or bottom that you may have caught? mine has.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Check the fuse in the 12v plug - there should be one - and *check the plug is actually properly seated in the socket, as they are not all that well engineered.* Otherwise - if it is an LCD one they are very choosy about voltage.


Key post this. Sometimes, mine doesn't power up unless I fiddle with the plug.

When you plug it in, do you get a red standby light? Sometimes, TVs will power up enough off a less-than-100% battery - or at least, power up enough to go into standby. Switching it on drains too much power from the battery.

What happens if you plug into mains hookup, but plug the 12V cigarette lighter plug in (12V). Does it work then? The mains hookup and charger should make sure your battery 12V is at a high enough voltage for the TV to work.

Gerald


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting post

1. Fridge

Only runs on battery when engine is on.

With gas - I have learned (i) switch gas bottle on first (ii) then switch fridge to gas - that's so that the ignition doesn't start until the gas is already going. The other way round, the ignition will miss the gas, and it won't run. 

Also, if it doesn't work, it could be that the leisure battery is flat. You need a charged up leisure battery to use the fridge even on the gas. 

2. TV

Now I know why there is a 12v socket next to the TV. I was wondering what that was for! Haven't tried the TV except when on the electricity.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Electrickery and batteries and things*

 Ciao tutti, no offence meant, but I find it quite interesting/surprising how many motorhomers even of several months standing, have yet to fully understand the basic relationships/differences between engine batteries/leisure batteries, and EHU; 240 v and 12 v. sockets in habitation area, 12 volt supply and gas, and the 3 way fridges manual or automatic that the majority of motorhomes have. Either dealers are not doing their job properly on handover; users are not reading their manuals; or MHF members are not having a good read of all the relative info available here. I know that we all get problems from time to time, and I'm the first to be baffled by electrickery; but I'm fairly confident that I have the basics sorted. 
not helpful I know, just an observation. :wink: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Eddied - I totally agree

But the manuals DO NOT cover this - I have read my manuals thoroughly and are completely useless unless you already know what they say.

Re: leisure battery - does it get charged when you drive? Or only the engine battery? Is plugging into the electricity the only way to charge it?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Eddied - I totally agree
> 
> But the manuals DO NOT cover this - I have read my manuals thoroughly and are completely useless unless you already know what they say.
> 
> Re: leisure battery - does it get charged when you drive? Or only the engine battery? Is plugging into the electricity the only way to charge it?


On all standard motorhomes both batteries charge when the engine is running. 
On mains not all are the same. On Swift the battery selected on the control panel charges. We have had an Explorer group van in which the engine battery would not charge from the EHU. On some vans both charge but this is usually an extra.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Electrickery and batteries and things*



eddied said:


> Ciao tutti, no offence meant, but I find it quite interesting/surprising how many motorhomers even of several months standing, have yet to fully understand the basic relationships/differences between engine batteries/leisure batteries, and EHU; 240 v and 12 v. sockets in habitation area, 12 volt supply and gas, and the 3 way fridges manual or automatic that the majority of motorhomes have. Either dealers are not doing their job properly on handover; users are not reading their manuals; or MHF members are not having a good read of all the relative info available here. I know that we all get problems from time to time, and I'm the first to be baffled by electrickery; but I'm fairly confident that I have the basics sorted.
> not helpful I know, just an observation. :wink:
> saluti,
> eddied


Given i have a memory like a sieve, and in an attempt to get around the above post, i made a short video of the handover. This gave me sound and vision of what levers and pullys did what, and when to operate them. At the time of making said 'film', i was sure that it wasnt really needed, as everything was straightforward. Wrong!
By the time id driven home, id forgot/confused what controls did what, and was eternally thankful of my inspired foresight to film the lot!


----------

